# How to trim & replant Staurogyne Repens?



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

How do you go about trimming and replanting S.Repens? Do I just cut some stems at random and replant them? To be more exact, I would like to know where to cut the plant without injuring it.

TIA


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Mow with scissors or with fingers for each stem.

3 weeks or so later:










Front has filled back in.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but when you "mow" it, do you do it like in this thread? Or do you trim each individual stem one at a time?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Either or. I normally mow....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried to mow but it ended up screwing up my carpet. When do you guys trim? And any trimming tools to recommend?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

big ol' kitchen scissors.trim very very hard. That way it grows back past the messed up appearance.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How long have you guys had it trimmed until it grows completely back? A month? 2 weeks? Dosing EI of course.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I have S. portovelho which grows slightly differently. More like a vine than a bush. But it grows back within a month.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

plantbrain said:


>



Oh that's a good idea! Hey Tom, could you make a vid of you trimming your S. Repens carpet the next you have them available? Or is it too much of a hastle? I need to restart my carpet so I probably will be getting some from you.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this as I was looking the same thing.

Something that I did want to know is how to plant it?


----------



## sekunda2003 (Mar 17, 2014)

Old thread but heres a great vid on this subject

http://youtu.be/uhcPhwGElEQ


----------

